

Air Conditioning Using 90 Percent Less Power in Dry Areas - stretchwithme
http://www.miller-mccune.com/environment/air-conditioning-using-90-percent-less-power-20071/

======
billswift
Incredibly obvious. In humid areas, air conditioners condense a large amount
of moisture out of the air, which absorbs a _huge_ amount of cooling capacity.
Water has one of the highest heats of fusion (energy given off or absorbed
during change from gas to liquid or vice versa). This is the exact mirror of
why swamp coolers work in dry, low humidity areas.

~~~
alexquick
All true. The HN headline for the article is misleading, according to the
article the tech provides a 50% increase in efficiency in humid climes as well
(their example is Houston).

~~~
stretchwithme
I modified it so it was MORE accurate. Before it gave the impression that it
was 90% all over, which is not the claim they make.

------
Zhenya
I am somewhat confused....

Unless that have managed to remove the moisture from the dessication media as
it enters the filters, these packets will saturate within minutes in a climate
like summer Houston. Therefore not only will the desiccant have NO effect on
the moisture level, but it will increase the load on the fan motor to keep air
flow at an acceptable level.

Can someone please clarify how they are moving the moisture outside the
control volume?

------
chopsueyar
o-l-d.

